# Free German Shorthair



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

My neighbor found a German Shorthair a couple weeks ago. They have put ads in the paper, and called all of the shelters. pounds and vets in the area and can't find the owner. They already have 2 dogs of their own and can't keep him. I just got a new choc lab pup, or I would keep him. They would just like him to go to a good home. He is a male (not neutered), I would guess him to be about 8-10 months old. He is a very good natured dog and you can tell that he has had a bit of work done. From his looks, I would say that he is a purebred. His tail is docked and his dew claws are removed. 

If you are interested, or know someone who is, let me know asap! 

Thanks a lot

Matt


----------

